# ja też cię kocham



## Unregistered

ja tez cie kocham
or maybe
ja tes cie kocham

can anyone translate?


----------



## francofille

Ja cie kocham (Polish) =  I love you (English) = Je t'aime (French informal) = Je vous aime (French formal)

Best I can do!


----------



## Lucas

też (z + upper dot) = also (English) = aussi (Français)


----------



## rp_citizen

"Ja też Cię kocham!" (Cię /you/ with capital letter, while writing in second person singular) 
It's as simple as that: "I love you too!"
I love you = Kocham Cię


----------



## Thomas1

francofille said:
			
		

> Ja cie kocham (Polish) = I love you (English) = Je t'aime (French informal) = Je vous aime (French formal)
> 
> Best I can do!


Hi francofille, 

You did a great job here. Nonetheles, I think you wouldn't translate it into formal French. The sentece given by our anonym forero doesn't sound formal in Polish. If you call someone using _cię_ this most likely means that you know each other well and the tone of your speech prevails with informal language. Polish language uses different words in formal register. If you wanted Polish equivalents of Je vous aime they would be rather:
Ja też Panią kocham (if spoken to a woman)
Ja też Pana kocham (if spoken to a man)
Ja też was kocham (if spoken to more than one person regardless of sex)


Cheers,
Tom

EDIT: Ups.... I've just noticed the date of your post.


----------



## rp_citizen

Hi there!

Normally, we don't say "ja Cię kocham" in Polish, unless to convince the other person about our affection; in such case we put a stress on either "ja" or "kocham", dependind on what we want to indicate (not getting into too much details).
Usually, instead of saying the above, Polish just say "Kocham Cię", which is the proper equivalent of "I love you".


----------



## Thomas1

However, _ja też Cie kocham_ sounds quite normal to my ears.

Welcome to the forums rp citizen.


----------



## rp_citizen

Thomas1,

I couldn't agree more...even though I'd replied to the "ja cie kocham" inquiry.
Hence the misunderstanding,

have a good day

PS.By the way; _ja też Cię kocham _sounds great to my ears!


----------



## kaciuszka

the easiest way is to  say:

Ja Ciebie tez kocham- i love you too
ja ciebie tez- i do too


good luck


----------

